# Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit doesn't work on Ubuntu...



## WDSnav (Dec 2, 2005)

How do I get my sound blaster live! 24-bit to work under ubuntu Linux?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What is not working? Are you not getting sound? Ubuntu should have provided you with it's own default drivers. First look in the device manager to see if it is detected. Check to see what the driver provider is. It should mention something about ALSA. If it does, try running this command:


```
sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
```
If it didn't mention anything about ALSA or your sound card isn't detected, try looking at this.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
It should guide you through.


----------

